# Magic Truffles



## Osiris (May 10, 2017)

I just want to ask if someone here ever tried using magic truffles. I was reading some articles about this magic truffles and shrooms before engaging my self for the first time. They say that it has a very potent effect on the brain and hallucination. Unlike marijuana does it have any medical use? In one article that I've read magic truffles or shrooms are use on reducing the symtoms of obsessive-conpulsive disorder and anxiety. It can also help people to quit smoking and alcohol addiction. Some studies also suggest the property of magic shrooms/truffles can be useful for cancer patients. I would really want to hear other insights regarding this new possible alternative meds. Thanks


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I've never heard of 'magic truffles', but the Psilocybin cubensis and the P. semilanceata are both potent hallucigens and should be treated with caution & respect. You should hook up with someone who is a 'veteren' at majic mushrooms to get a little advice on quantities to ingest and what to expect. If taken properly, it is an experience like no other.(in a good way) Be prepared to laugh your ass off during the trip. I think it is much more fun to do with a friend! Be careful and have fun! They are now doing studies on psilocybin in relation to psychiatric problems and have shown some extremely fascinating results. It seems that a positive outcome transpired the majority of the time!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I've never heard of 'magic truffles', but the Psilocybin cubensis and the P. semilanceata are both potent hallucigens and should be treated with caution & respect. You should hook up with someone who is a 'veteren' at majic mushrooms to get a little advice on quantities to ingest and what to expect. If taken properly, it is an experience like no other.(in a good way) Be prepared to laugh your ass off during the trip. I think it is much more fun to do with a friend! Be careful and have fun! They are now doing studies on psilocybin in relation to psychiatric problems and have shown some extremely fascinating results. It seems that a positive outcome transpired the majority of the time!


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I've never heard of 'magic truffles', but the Psilocybin cubensis and the P. semilanceata are both potent hallucinogens and should be treated with caution & respect. You should hook up with someone who is a 'veteren' at majic mushrooms to get a little advice on quantities to ingest and what to expect. If taken properly, it is an experience like no other.(in a good way) Be prepared to laugh your ass off during the trip. I think it is much more fun to do with a friend! Be careful and have fun! They are now doing studies on psilocybin in relation to psychiatric problems and have shown some extremely fascinating results. It seems that a positive outcome transpired the majority of the time!


----------



## Curtis Sierra (Aug 25, 2017)

I've read that marijuana has medical effects on the user but do you guys have any idea what healthy benefits does magic mushroom gives? I've read this article about a certain strain called critical 47 from ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/critical-47/ and it says that it has some benefits too. I dont know if this is entirely true. I want to ask you guys who has some personal experience about the effects of cannabis and mushroom thing.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Check this article out. They are finding more and more benefits of Psychedelic Mushrooms
‘Magic Mushrooms’ Can Improve Psychological Health Long Term ...


----------



## fungus_muncher (Apr 23, 2017)

Psilocybin mushrooms have the power to make you look at everything from a different perspective. You see all the little things that even you have been lying to yourself about. They are an amazing teacher but must be treated with the utmost respect. Physically I don't think they are very medicinal, but mentally/emotionally they can be highly beneficial.


----------

